# NILF Training



## Zeke (Jun 25, 2010)

Nothing In Life Is Free - 

I apologize if there is a thread on NILF already, I did a search, and did not find one.

I just wondered if anyone on here uses the NILF method. If so, how far do you take it. I've read articles where the owner actually made the dog work for every handful of kibble at feeding time.

I've also read where critics say it's too much - too controlling. They say it strips the dog of its freedom.....

Just wondered what other opinions are.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I use it and recommend it. I don't do it too much though. But I do make the girls sit and wait before they get ANYTHING, even going outside or getting in the truck or putting on collars and leashes. I totally agree with making a dog work for the luxuries in life.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

NILIF is great for certain dogs with certain problems. What kind of problem or for what reason are you considering using it? Just as a general way of life, it is much too regimented and controlling but to cure certain behavior problems, it works miracles. Most common behavior problems can be cured with modifications to NILIF or without it at all.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> NILIF is great for certain dogs with certain problems. What kind of problem or for what reason are you considering using it? Just as a general way of life, it is much too regimented and controlling but to cure certain behavior problems, it works miracles. Most common behavior problems can be cured with modifications to NILIF or without it at all.


I agree. With some dog personalities, like my son's rescue, it works great in small doses. He wants nothing more then to please you and be loved and is a hyper, bouncy dog. We use a version of it to make him settle down before he can get on the sofa and get his snuggles. 

With most of my chows, it would be way too disciplined. They respond much better to clickers, treats, and praise in the form of regular lessons. Anything too controlling with their personalities and you will bring out the stubborn in them. They are known to be great pouters and will sulk and hold a grudge for a long time! I've had my Chows live with little kids, cats, and even done some agility with two of them and never did NILIF with them.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 25, 2010)

I am utilizing it to try to take the "edge" off of some of their more excitable moments (feeding time, going outside etc.). It's worked well so far. When I grab the food bowls, they drop like they've been shot, and wait till I let em have at it.

I was reading some articles where it's recommended to remove chew toys, balls, etc, and make em work for them. I still leave the kongs and toys laying around for them. If I took all their stuff away, they'd get bored and start in on the furniture LOL.

I used to train without treats, the only reward was praise. The boys I have now respond better to food, ball or toy rewards. I'm still kind of getting used to this type of training, and wanted to be sure that if I only partially utilize NILF that I wasn't misunderstanding the intent of the method.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Zeke said:


> I am utilizing it to try to take the "edge" off of some of their more excitable moments (feeding time, going outside etc.). It's worked well so far. When I grab the food bowls, they drop like they've been shot, and wait till I let em have at it.


That is a good way.



> I was reading some articles where it's recommended to remove chew toys, balls, etc, and make em work for them. I still leave the kongs and toys laying around for them. If I took all their stuff away, they'd get bored and start in on the furniture LOL.


You would use something like this only on dogs with strong disipline or behavior issues. Normally this isn't necessary. Usually when people resort to these methods, it usually means that they don't know much about training and aren't very dog savy.



> I used to train without treats, the only reward was praise. The boys I have now respond better to food, ball or toy rewards. I'm still kind of getting used to this type of training, and wanted to be sure that if I only partially utilize NILF that I wasn't misunderstanding the intent of the method.


Look into clicker training. Once you get proficient in it, it will become your #1 way to train. I have clicker trained for years, even taught clicker training for 5 or 6 years and to me, is far superior to any other method around. Results are almost instantaneous.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Look into clicker training. Once you get proficient in it, it will become your #1 way to train. I have clicker trained for years, even taught clicker training for 5 or 6 years and to me, is far superior to any other method around. Results are almost instantaneous.


Clicker training is amazing. 

I began training Jackson using the 'basis' of clicker training but no clicker. He was a fast learner but since using the clicker, we can often learn a new trick in 5-10 minutes vs. 30 mins-1hour (total time). The clicker just lets him know what he did right at the EXACT moment that he did it, which my human voice cannot do properly. 

YouTube - Jackson's Tricks - April 2010 :biggrin:


----------

